# SBS Side Skid Shoes HSS928 track



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Honda HSS928 - Snow Blower Skids


[et_pb_section admin_label="section"][et_pb_row admin_label="row"][et_pb_column type="4_4"][et_pb_text admin_label="Honda HSS928 Text" background_layout="light" text_orientation="left" use_border_colo




snowblowerskids.com





Has anyone tried these, if so are they effective? 

Would it be smart to use them in conjunction with the existing rear mounted factory shoes.

Do these hinder maneuverability of the blower? 

Thanks a Bunch!


----------



## Echo 225 (Oct 16, 2021)

I have them mounted on my HSS 1332. I am very pleased with them. I left the rear mounted skids, which came with the machine, in place. I do not find any issues with maneuverability.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

They work great. I leave the rear skids on for extra protection hopping curbs and driveway transitions. It’s been a good combo for me so far.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Excellent, thanks for the your input.

The newer version of this skid has a cut away for the scraper bar bolt. The manufacturer increased the thickness of the vertical upright for strength.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

STEPNOUT said:


> The newer version of this skid has a cut away for the scraper bar bolt. The manufacturer increased the thickness of the vertical upright for strength.


I used to have steel skids on my 828. This year I went to UMWP (plastic) skids, and it makes a world of difference. If I had it to do over again, I'd get the wheeled plastic version. I removed the rear skids and only use the two skids mounted on the bucket sides. Do a search here for snowblower skids, or shoes. There are lots of posts including links.

Here is one. Btw, the thread starter is one of the more knowledgeable guys here....








Roller Skids


Just a heads-up, FWIW ... I just ordered these from Amazon, only 30.99 w/free shipping, which is about 5.00 cheaper than normal, but also getting a spare set of wheels, in case you ever need them ... I have these on most my equipment ... they work great and having the extra set of wheels is a...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

@WrenchIt thank you. I did see that same post you spoke about. I looked the Amazon link.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I went with the Arnolds that have the roller in the middle. Works well. Between that and knowing how to use the lift strut they are working well.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Thanks everyone! I've decided to order the new model SBS skids for the HSS928. Can't call Bob the owner but he has a message popup on his site mentioning he was picking up a new order this weekend and will be shipping them out in the order of when the customers ordered them. Makes sense! Fingers crossed he has enough to fill all the orders.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Went to Honda today for side shoes for my HSS928 were only $90. so went to my favorite shop B&L motors and bought shoes for a Husky, heavy duty and flippable for $ 36., have to widen one hole on the Honda 1/8" to make them fit or drill another hole and we wonder why we don't buy parts from Honda which wern't in stock any ways, will never need another pair of shoes again, just tired of the bucket catching everything because of the stoopid back shoe's. easy fix. where I blow snow is not the best pavement in the world, my driveway's.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

RC20 said:


> I went with the Arnolds that have the roller in the middle.


Are these a direct fit or is drilling or modification required?

Thanks.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

STEPNOUT said:


> Honda HSS928 - Snow Blower Skids
> 
> 
> [et_pb_section admin_label="section"][et_pb_row admin_label="row"][et_pb_column type="4_4"][et_pb_text admin_label="Honda HSS928 Text" background_layout="light" text_orientation="left" use_border_colo
> ...


Got them on my HSS 1332. Initial test was good and they help maneuverability on driveways with paving stones, broken pavement, gravel etc. I have tried standard steel skids, two different styles of composite/plastic and the Armorskids are better. Very burly and will last. You can flip the skids to have the narrow or wider end up front, which is a good option. I will likely take the rear skids off. These skids offer much more protection than standard skids.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Dash said:


> Are these a direct fit or is drilling or modification required?
> 
> Thanks.


The web site claims they are direct fit. They also supply shims if you want to order them. You have to make sure you order the correct model for your blower. No phone number on the web page as far as I can tell. I emailed them several days ago but have not received a reply but I think it is a one man shop and he is very busy. Others seem very happy with the owner Bob. A popup on the site mentions He will be picking up new stock this weekend. I'm not sure if the storm will bring a delay


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

STEPNOUT said:


> The web site claims they are direct fit. They also supply shims if you want to order them. You have to make sure you order the correct model for your blower. No phone number on the web page as far as I can tell. I emailed them several days ago but have not received a reply but I think it is a one man shop and he is very busy. Others seem very happy with the owner Bob. A popup on the site mentions He will be picking up new stock this weekend. I'm not sure if the storm will bring a delay


Bob is really busy and was very professional and easy to work with. I first tried to get a set of skids late last winter for my hss928 but there was back log, and after Bob reached out to let me know about the delay, I decided to cancel my order.

I reordered when I got my hss1332, and it looks like I will get to test them for a couple days soon. 6” to 12” of snow in forecast for the next two days That means my end of drive gets buried by the plow, at a height that is usually at least twice as high as what the actual snowfall is. This is where I don’t want a lot of float, so will be a good test for the skids.


----------



## STEPNOUT (12 mo ago)

Darkwoods said:


> Bob is really busy and was very professional and easy to work with. I first tried to get a set of skids late last winter for my hss928 but there was back log, and after Bob reached out to let me know about the delay, I decided to cancel my order.
> 
> I reordered when I got my hss1332, and it looks like I will get to test them for a couple days soon. 6” to 12” of snow in forecast for the next two days That means my end of drive gets buried by the plow, at a height that is usually at least twice as high as what the actual snowfall is. This is where I don’t want a lot of float, so will be a good test for the skids.


Yes indeed everything you see on the net references BOB AND SBS AS VERY PROFESSIONAL. I’m hoping Bob can fill my order even though I’ve ordered late for the season. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Howie A B (12 mo ago)

STEPNOUT said:


> Honda HSS928 - Snow Blower Skids
> 
> 
> [et_pb_section admin_label="section"][et_pb_row admin_label="row"][et_pb_column type="4_4"][et_pb_text admin_label="Honda HSS928 Text" background_layout="light" text_orientation="left" use_border_colo
> ...


I opted to make my own, bought a 1" thick cutting board made out of that thick white plastic, shaped them like the profile of a boat hull so they also get me over the 2" lip at end of driveway. Still have factory skids but up high just to keep them around. I found going down my driveway with the factory skids was very choppy, asphalt is not really smooth. It was difficult to steer. Plastic skids solved all that, now very smooth going, key is to see how long they last. For about $30 I will get at least 2 sets of shoes, maybe 3. BTW I am new to the forum, nice to see all this. I have a 928 new this year but not new to Honda (SUV, generator).


----------

